# Finally the snow has gone...for now...



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

We took Jenson 3 weeks ago from the breeder, and since then we have had terrible weather here in NL. Today the snow has finally melted, and no wind or rain, our first `_fair weather_´ walk. It has been so hard to maintain our 1 minute per week walk, because he has almost no coat, shivers the second I take him to the door, and I would say that the weather has certainly had an influence on our potty training routine. It was so nice to see Jenson with the sun on his back and enjoying being outside.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

consider yourself lucky, i never see snow here


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

Wonderful!! but I was just wondering how other new puppy parents are coping with cold weather training


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Les

They really just kinda learn to deal with it. I've gotten dogs at a 8 weeks weeks old going into winter here in Connecticut, at first they were a little miserable, and then they started to play in it and all was well. it really helps to have another dog to romp about with and show 'em the ropes.

You might make it easier on your guy and shovel a footpath out to where you want him to do his business. If you plan it right, he'll never go to the bathroom in the yard, and will go relieve himself in the assigned area. My dogs don't poop in the grass. There has to be leaves under the paws.

We just got done with 14" of snow here, and the girls loved it. He'll get with it, so no worries, but you have an excellent potty training opportunity here.


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

We lucked out with the potty training and the snow! We had Charlie almost 2 months before it started to fall.

Now, we can't keep him out of it!!!

Good luck


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

Now that we have no snow, he finds it difficult to find a place to poop, it seems now that he needs snow underfoot to go. (I guess it is because there are just too many interesting smells). Bentley our cocker loves the snow, just romps around until he is one big ice cube, (then I have to sit and melt all the ice from his coat), but I find he gets in the way with potty training.

*Yesterday Jenson sat at the door waiting to go out, before I was proactive, I think he may be getting it! * 

I am such a proud mum, it took Bentley much longer to get to this stage.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Shivering reminds me...I have a question about keeping 6 month old Rosie warm. We have a fleece sweater for her which she doesn't mind wearing. But when we send her to day care/dog play group, they sometimes act as though we are crazy for thinking the dog needs it. Isn't it common for short haired breeds to be more vulnerable to the cold than longer coated dogs? I worry a little bit because it's 14 degrees here today (not even counting wind chill). They play out of doors at day care, and we kennel her with the same person who runs the day care. They are willing to leave the sweater on her if we put it on, but today we had to send her without it because they forgot to bring it back after the last time we sent it with her for overnight care. Can I point them to any facts about this to help educate them so they'll take this seriously? Or are we crazy?  Sarah


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sarah

It has nothing to do whatsoever with you being "crazy". You are a paying client, and it is your decision whether or not you want Rosie to wear a sweater in cold weather, regardless of any justification.

Vizsla's have a single coat, some shorthairs do have two coats though. There is no undercoat to trap air close to the skin. If they are moving and able to generate heat, they can take some pretty cold temps, but once they stop moving, they'll cool off quick and start to shiver. I've seen it too many times with my dogs.
I've had some pretty tough Vizsla's in the last twenty years, but freezing weather/water is just not their element.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, Gunnr. They did start this morning's pick-up by saying she really didn't need a sweater, but were willing to have her go with it. It seems as if the concern was that her sweater would come home yucky (which it sort of did, being just a fleece). I do think maybe if she's active, she doesn't absolutely need it, but since I'm not there to observe her myself, and she's there for several hours a day, it makes me nervous.

Speaking of which--any recommendations for winter dog coats suitable for northern climates? We were thinking of getting her something more durable, maybe with a moisture and "yuck" repellant outer shell that's easy to wipe down when messy post day-care.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sarah

The only "clothing articles" I've actually used were chest protectors and a neoprene flotation vest. 
I know that Cabella's has quite a selection of dog stuff, as does LL Bean. Loo for something with a Gore Tex shell and maybe a Cool Max liner so that it breathes.

I live in Connecticut, so I understand your concerns. I had to kennel my dogs once in Febuary a long while back for three weeks, and it took me some time to find a Kennel that wasn't just going to throw them in an unheated shelter with an exposed concrete run.
All my dogs have come from new Hampshire,it gets really cold there, so I know that they can take it as long as they can get out of the elements when they need too.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

A coat is a must for V's in the winter if you are walking them. If they are off-leash and running they're fine as long as they're not overexposed to the elements. Up here in Canada there is a company that makes jackets for dogs with long & lean body types like V's. Here's their link http://www.chillydogs.ca/ - crazykian turned me onto them and we're so happy with the coat. The guy we bought it from spent alot of time getting the right fit for our dog - very important. I posted a video a few weeks ago with Rio in his coat ... here's the link again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZxJulcTZFw


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey treetops,

Thanks for the info. After I posted my question, I did discover your earlier post on chillydogs and looked up the link--they look great. These also looked good http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168. Here's what I'm wondering about... Assuming she's running around off leash at daycare, do you think she would actually get overheated in a winter coat? Or am I overthinking all of this? I just know that whatever we send her with, is what she'll be spending her time in. They won't want to fuss with taking it off or putting it on. She is there for about 3 hours at a stretch, 5 days per week.

Sarah

P.S. Just watched your video all the way through--great video, great dog, cute coat, and nice to see Kian too in moving pics. I like the counting crows track you picked.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Sarah,

K9 Apparel has some interesting products. I've wondered about protection for the dogs feet in the cold and intrigued to see they have boots for V's - however, the look on the V's face on the website says it all 

I wouldn't have your dog wear a coat if she's running off leash with other dogs at daycare or at a dog park for 2 reasons:

1. the body heat they generate running around and/or wrestling is enough to keep them warm, as long as the temps aren't too harsh. I equate it to when Rio is in the field hunting when it's cold. He wears a thin blaze vest that retains no heat - I have him out for at least 4 hours and he's fine as long as he's working.

2. the other reason is cost. V's love to rough house and wrestle and I'd hate to replace his Chilly Dogs coat everytime it gets damaged ... at more than $100 CDN a pop it could get pricey


We typically put Rio's coat on when we stroll around the neighbourhood or know that he'll be on a leash moving at our pace in colder / windy climates. Although my family thinks he looks like a dork - he rather appreciates the head muff that protects his head and ears - especially on those cold Canadian 5:00am walks 

Thanks for the props on the video - I'm sure there will be more to follow as I've figured out how to use out new camera. I'll be sure to post anymore with Kian, Catan and any other V's in the GTA that join us on V meet-ups.

Cheers,
G


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks treetops. Yes, the V's face on the K9 apparel site was described by someone I showed it to as "long-suffering." As far as temps being harsh, it has been under 20 degrees at times the past couple of weeks, but most of the winter it would be milder than that. We could certainly compromise and do nothing if temps are over freezing, have a couple of washable fleece jackets to trade off for some protection for those active outings when it's unusually cold out, and one pricier winter coat for regular walks.

Thanks again, Sarah


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Sarah,
This is what we use on Kian's feet. It's a great product.
http://www.natural4pets.com/ 
It works great. And if he has been out in the snow/ice and cold too long we will just use a non scented moisturizing lotion on his pads to keep the dryness and cracking down.

Good luck.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks CK! I think we still have some kind of balm for the paw pads leftover from the last dog but we haven't located it or used it on Rosie yet this winter. We were just talking about that, I bet she could use something for the road salt.


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Les
> 
> They really just kinda learn to deal with it. I've gotten dogs at a 8 weeks weeks old going into winter here in Connecticut, at first they were a little miserable, and then they started to play in it and all was well. it really helps to have another dog to romp about with and show 'em the ropes.
> 
> ...


Bounce is also having snow issues up here in Western Mass. Yesterday, we picked her up in Maine, so I wasn't really expecting this, but she had never been outside. She also stands there and looks miserable. I will try and recruit a friends dogs to show her the ropes after work. 

After a couple indoor casualties, I started to just wait out until she peed. She is getting really good about peeing in the snow, but will only poop on the deck under a chair where it is dry... Do I need to blow dry a patch of yard? I want to fix that now, because pooping on the deck won't fly come April... Any suggestions?

T


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bounce.

Clear her a spot where you want her to do her stuff, maybe even shovel a path for her out to the spot. When she needs to go. Carry her to the spot, and don't let her get back to the deck. She'll soon learn what youwant her to do, and where. 
She is a liittle young to be busting her own way through the snow, so she needs a little assist. 

Whom did you get her from in Maine?


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Bounce.
> 
> Clear her a spot where you want her to do her stuff, maybe even shovel a path for her out to the spot. When she needs to go. Carry her to the spot, and don't let her get back to the deck. She'll soon learn what youwant her to do, and where.
> She is a liittle young to be busting her own way through the snow, so she needs a little assist.
> ...


Thanks Gunnr, she is starting to get is doing better now with being set down in the shoveled patch, and now has found great joy in running around under the deck, rather than running straight back to the door.

Bounce is from Widdershins Farm (http://www.widdershins-fm.com/dogs).


----------



## PennandBust (Jan 12, 2010)

Bounce, 

We picked up our new puppy Buster at 7 weeks old on Dec 23. We live in western new york and it hasn't stopped snowing since we brought little Buster home. I shoveled a path for him to a spot for him to go and that worked really well! I'm just here to tell you that he did that miserable looking sad shivering thing they do goes away as he got older. Even at 10 weeks he's already way better about being outsdie. I got him a little jacket and that definitely seems to help. He still doesn't love being outside in the cold but as long as i shovel an area where he can walk around without busting through 8 inches of snow he's happy to run around out in the snow with his sister Penny (2.5 years old vizsla). 

Congrats on your puppy! Maybe there will be other things we can talk about as our pups grow up together!

AMc


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bounce

How is Wendy? 
I picked up Gunnr, who was then Upwind Marvel, from Wendy in August. I also have Upwind Tapanzee, now Tika.
I've had other dogs that were from Widdershins/Upwind/ and Rebel Rouser lines.

Of course now I've just blown my internet cover. ,


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

AMc-

Thank you for the reassurance. Bounce is really starting to come around to our quick little jaunts around the home and work. She will come out of the door way as soon as it looks like I will not come back to get her... she was even enthusiastic about barreling into some deeper snow when she discovered some bird tracks under the apple trees! Look forward to you sharing about Penn and Buster!


Gunnr,

Wendy was doing well! She had just over half the litter out the door as we left. Glad to hear that I am in good company , but sorry to unmask your secret identity...


----------

